# Detailer's Domain: Mini Cooper S Countryman - New Car Prep



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 12 Mini Cooper Countryman S
Requirement - New car prep - fix dealer's mess up.

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300
- Menzerna SF4000
- 1Z einszett Glanz
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Links to products used -

Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meguiar's D300
Menzerna SF4000
1Z einszett Glanz 
Adam's Super VRT
Sonax Glass Cleaner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before: 









































Prep - Wash/Clay/Wheels/Tires

























Imperfections

































































































Final Touches

















Black Wow on trim









Jambs









After corrections


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stealth look and great work looks great after proper detail


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work, i know it's a sin, but i actually quite like these in Cooper 'S' trim. They're all Cooper 'Ds' here in the UK!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! :thumb:


----------

